# Some Vintage planes and a little ID help too please!!



## jeff200sx (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi all, I had a little charity shop find earlier today and some of the items are quite interesting, most strikingly is the condition of all the tools, barely a speck of rust on 90% of them!! couldnt believe what had fallen into my lap.
Forgive the pic quality, I was quite excited to get digging through the boxes so only took a few snaps with my phone!










Type 4a (I think) compass plane in good condition









An Irish pattern preston chariot plane









Beautiful mint condition boxed Stanley 271 router plane









Infill plane of unknown vintage. This one I would really like help with… the iron is marked Hearnshaw Bros Sheffield, John Bull. The sole is not dovetailed, there are no other identifying features on this at all. It measures 17 3/4 inches long and 2 3/4 wide.









A few of the tools contained in the boxes but still an insane amount of items to look through properly

The infill plane is one I can find very very little into on so far, no idea as to age etc, I'm leaning toward Spiers of scotland as the manufacturer as it appears Hearnshaw bros didnt actually make them but did brand planes ????? again though I have been searching this evening and not getting very far so hopfully some of you more knowledgeable chaps can chime in with opinions.


thanks for your time
Jeff


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I understand these were given to you correct? If so or not, you have some really interesting tools, anyone who loves hand planes would love to have those. I wish I could help with any information but I don't know about those.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Those are in great shape. Nice find in a thrift shop !!!


----------



## jeff200sx (Mar 28, 2017)

I had to part with a little cash for the job lot but it really was a pittance. It appears to be an old gents entire hand tool collection.
From what I have been able to figure out he worked in Shorts Belfast and I have some documentation dated 1957.
A lot of hand made cabinet scrapers and very small planes. Some home made chisels, a few small planes and routers including Stanley no 98 & 99 side cutters. There is so much more in those boxes I haven't had a chance to dig through yet. 
I would like to find out a bit more about the owner if possible. 
The infill plane is beautiful and in such good shape, in fact all of the stuff has next to no rust on it.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats on your fabulous find! Can tell by the style, design, condition of those planes the previous owner was very particular about the investment/use of those tools. Consider (maybe) having a few of the planes for display only, as they may be a rare find. Hope you find more info about the previous owner - and maybe a sample of his finished work. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## jeff200sx (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you, I am still a little shocked with some of the stuff and from what I have seen online a few pieces are quite rare, the Preston plane is one in particular. On closer examination the owner had been making his own irons for it from heavy hacksaw blades and had even made a new wedge, this evening I found a tin box with the original iron and wedge carefully wrapped up and still gleaming!
It's killing me not being able to find out more details on some items! I'm hoping posts on a few forums will turn up answers and links to more info, once I get done sorting through it all I'll add more pics if anyone is interested


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

jeff200sx said:


> Infill plane of unknown vintage. This one I would really like help with… the iron is marked Hearnshaw Bros Sheffield, John Bull. The sole is not dovetailed, there are no other identifying features on this at all. It measures 17 3/4 inches long and 2 3/4 wide.


The infill plane looks like a classic English vintage plane in the line of Darryl Hutchinson, Bill Carter, Karl Holtey, and Robert Baker. Its design is very distinctive (especially the front bun), and it is a jointer plane (closest American size is Stanley No.6).

Good find! Where did you find it (if one may ask)?


----------



## parkside (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello. I just wanted you to know that I purchased, and have been using, a Classic Planes thumb plane consistently for 14 years. In the last two years it has developed serious cracks through the mouth and is now becoming pretty much useless. I am extremely angry with Darryl Hutchinson. Others have looked at my plane and we all agree the design is fundamentally flawed because too much steel has been shaved away in the area where dovetail meets mouth. I am extremely aggrieved and if he was still in business I would expect him to put this right. Look carefully at the mouth before you acquire a plane from this maker.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

jeff200sx said:


> Thank you, I am still a little shocked with some of the stuff and from what I have seen online a few pieces are quite rare, the Preston plane is one in particular. On closer examination the owner had been making his own irons for it from heavy hacksaw blades and had even made a new wedge, this evening I found a tin box with the original iron and wedge carefully wrapped up and still gleaming!
> It's killing me not being able to find out more details on some items! I'm hoping posts on a few forums will turn up answers and links to more info, once I get done sorting through it all I'll add more pics if anyone is interested


It looks and sounds like the previous owner was careful with his tools. Great find!!


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Jeff,
PM sent.


----------

